# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Ranitomeya ventrimaculata - Crowdsourcing a name

## clownonfire

Ok... There's definitely more thrilling and serious topics pertaining to dendrobates. But:

1. Found the perfect sub-specie for me after carefully finding and inquiring with a  breeder in my neighborhood: ✔2. Built a nice living terrarium for our new R. ventrimaculata: ✔3. Started cultures of wingless fruit flies and springtails: ✔
After chatting a bit with Kisa about her White's named *Bruce*, I'm asking you, Frog Forum users... *Any names suggestions?* 

I have a similar thread going on my Facebook page.

Thanks everyone,

Eric

----------


## Brit

Haha you already know my suggestions, Sheik or Ganondorf, all the way! XD

----------



----------


## Thomas

Hmmm... I don't know. I usually try to give my pets names that pertain to their native range/habitat, hence my ball pythons Kalahari and Sahara. _Ranitomeya ventriculata_ is a tiny frog so how about Mongo or Gargantua?

----------


## clownonfire

> Hmmm... I don't know. I usually try to give my pets names that pertain to their native range/habitat, hence my ball pythons Kalahari and Sahara. _Ranitomeya ventriculata_ is a tiny frog so how about Mongo or Gargantua?


I like the idea of playing with names that represent something ridiculously big for something so small...

Getting closer. On Facebook, I got:

Jabba
Kagu-Tsuchi
Ahsoka Tano
Consuelita Bonita Banana
Rénatane
Ugly Betty
Robin.

*I'd like to get more names.... Anyone?*

----------


## Leefrogs

What have your kids come up with. Usually they come up with funny ones, or end up naming them after superhero's.

----------


## clownonfire

> What have your kids come up with. Usually they come up with funny ones, or end up naming them after superhero's.


Good point. Theo named one of our FBT Link, for his hero in Zelda. And our cat Gary, for SpongeBob. And Poppy is still not babbling real words. She would suggest: GagoooBlahBloouMama.

----------


## Leefrogs

Link, what an awsome name!! I'm going to steal that for my next frog if Lee doesn't cone up with one. Poppys on to something= goo and blah!?! Lee called ours lump, and I named the other kermit.

----------


## clownonfire

Here's an update: We won't have 1 R. ventrimaculata, but 2 from the same lineage. 

So 2 names to find... Now it can be a duo... And I'm thinking something like *Castor* and *Pollux*.

----------


## Brit

> Here's an update: We won't have 1 R. ventrimaculata, but 2 from the same lineage. 
> 
> So 2 names to find... Now it can be a duo... And I'm thinking something like *Castor* and *Pollux*.


Oh those are great names! They go especially well with your other frog, Lilith. I'm backing those for sure.

----------



----------


## clownonfire

> Oh those are great names! They go especially well with your other frog, Lilith. I'm backing those for sure.


Could also be something like *Bonnie and Clyde* or *Mallory and Mickey*...

----------


## Brit

> Could also be something like *Bonnie and Clyde* or *Mallory and Mickey*...


Mallory and Mickey all the way! Are R. Ventrimaculata "Natural Born Killers"? >>

I still like Castor and Pollux better but Mickey and Mallory are good too. I love paying homage to good movies and actors, if you can't tell. XD

----------


## clownonfire

Well, here are the final names for the Ranitomeya ventrimaculata we'll be getting next week.

If male and female: Mickey and Mallory.
If two males: Castor and Pollux.
If two females: Thelma and Louise.

If we just don't know the gender: Mickey and Mallory.

----------


## clownonfire

All right! The thumbnails are in! We got them tonight. And the breeder gave us one male and one female!

So... In a few days, you will get pictures of Mickey and Mallory!!

I have added two bromeliads in their vivarium and they looove it!

E.

----------


## Leefrogs

alright!!! We always love it when the family grows. Can't wait tip they're settled and showing off

----------

